# Slings and Front Sight for Charles Daly Pump Shotgun



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Recently I purchased a Charles Daly pump shotgun to have just in case I get into a real tight area to hunt. I know that they are out of business but the price was right and it had a really short barrel with the extra tight turkey choke, full camo and the works. My question is this. For those who carry a shotgun or a shotgun and a rifle when they hunt what type of sling do you use and why?

I noticed that there is a wide variety of slings available and I am tired of throwing a bunch of money away to find out what works. I also noticed that a regular rifle sling seems to be a little short. Do the longer rifle slings work better than the standard military sling? I saw numerous camo military type nylon slings in Gander Mtn. yesterday but didn't know what to get. Of course there were other brands of slings such as "The Claw" slings and others. I dont' want to buy 5 different ones to find out what works. A little feedback would be great.

Second problem. I want to put one of those bright front sights on this same gun but I don't want to spend a fortune and I was wondering do I need some special tool to put most of these on? Are the magnetic ones that they sell any good? And does anyone know what size thread the front bead is if I want to replace it with something. Any help in this area is greatly appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I recently bought one of the CLAW slings and have been pleasantly surprised that it absolutely does what they say it stays on your shoulder better than any sling I've ever owned. I think I'll be buying a few more of them.$17.99 for brown $18.99 for green.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I got a set of truglo magum gobbledot magnetic mount sights on my mossberg really like them , gives you a really good line of sight . they been on my shotgun now for several years now,and I haven't any problems out of them.


----------

